# I feel like I've created my Avic. Tank wrong



## scarhbar (Feb 7, 2015)

So my problem is not the usual "my Avic has made a web on the lid", but I think it is in the wrong shaped tank. I made my Avic this fall tank with a cool vine decoration in the middle. The decoration has a nice hollow center, where I thought the Avic might think is a cool home. I've learned now that tarantulas are never predictable haha. But the problem is, I also added this little wood ledge for his water dish. However it leaves a little gap on the sides where he thinks he can fit through. He's a very inactive spider. He kind of stays in that spot in the picture most of the time, and only moves when I seem to frighten him :/ he doesn't really care for food, and hasn't eaten in the month I've had him. You can also see how he made his tunnel in one of the pictures. He only takes advantage of that little spot. I feel like I've failed him as an owner and like he should get a tank with more room, but idk if it's the room or the square shape of the tank?  what do you guys think? Rehome or no? And if so, what size tank would be good? I may go with an exoterra with a front opening. He's about 3.5" now.


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 7, 2015)

That's actually one of the better avic enclosures that I have seen...I think the cork ledge is what is crowding it. If you used hot glue you should just be able to pry it off...
My only concern is that I saw water droplets on the walls if you recently misted it for it to drink and the droplets evap overnight then its no worries..
Misting is debatable for this species and when I have kept them I seldom do it myself...
If those droplets are condensation forming from the water bowl and a lack of of ventilation then you will have a dead avic soon...increase the size of the vent holes...I also would add a few on the lid just like 4 on the edge so that the air exhanges happens in all directions..again that is debatable...
Keep the substrate dry, avics will get all the humidity they need from the evap that happens from there water dish..which should be kept on the substrate..they will climb down and drink..
You say your t is lazy, this could be causing the feeding issue do you let the cricket free roam or do you toss it into its web? Tossing it in the web will give you better results...
If its too humid he may not eat, but it most likely is just settling in or is in premolt...your avic has built a nice hammock so I think the conditions are more favorable to it then not...stressed avics  won't usually spin a web...
There are way better avic keepers on this site then me..I'm sure they will way in soon...if one hasn't already by the time I finished typing this!

---------- Post added 02-07-2015 at 12:29 AM ----------

I forget to mention I would use a larger water dish...something the size of a peanut butter jar lid...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 7, 2015)

14pokies said:


> That's actually one of the better avic enclosures that I have seen...I think the cork ledge is what is crowding it. If you used hot glue you should just be able to pry it off...
> My only concern is that I saw water droplets on the walls if you recently misted it for it to drink and the droplets evap overnight then its no worries..
> Misting is debatable for this species and when I have kept them I seldom do it myself...
> If those droplets are condensation forming from the water bowl and a lack of of ventilation then you will have a dead avic soon...increase the size of the vent holes...I also would add a few on the lid just like 4 on the edge so that the air exhanges happens in all directions..again that is debatable...
> ...


Haha I really really wish I lived in a humid climate! I live in Colorado so we are bone-dry 110% of the year. You wake up with a split/cracked lip one half the year and a bloody nose the other half  Keeping these enclosures moist is hard! I just misted mine in the pics. That's what got me thinking about tank size. 

As for feeding, I've been throwing the crickets in the web, but the avic just tries to hide more :/ The only time I've ever got it to eat was yesterday actually! (He just molted last week so I figured he'd be hungry, but he didn't eat last week). I had to actually open up the top of his web to throw a cricket on top of him, which he finally ate. I've always put them in his web, but he freaks out :/ But maybe I'll try putting the water dish on the floor! That might be good! Thanks!

I don't think past experiences really define a tarantula's disposition, but this little guy has had a really rough life. I wonder if that's why he's so skittish. The pet store I got him from said he actually came in frozen-ish. The guy at the pet store said he had to hold it in his hand for a while to get it moving slowly. 

Sorry to add so much to this reply haha, but one more thing. I'm actually looking into getting an exoterra anyways, just because this tank is a little bit of an eyesore. Plus I have a little cash at the moment. Would the 12x12x18 be too large for him?


----------



## viper69 (Feb 7, 2015)

I have that container. I hate it!!!

Your T hasn't eaten all that much because it recently molted is my assumption, assuming your temps are fine. I can guesstimate how large it is due to your water bowl. My Goliath Pink Toe molted a week ago, s/he is not interested in food. IF you don't know already, you feed a T prey once their fangs turn from white to black after a molt.

You could put him in that size ExoTerra, but personally, I'd put him a NanoTall if you were going that route. The size you are considering while possible, will make it difficult for the T to encounter prey.


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 7, 2015)

scarhbar said:


> Haha I really really wish I lived in a humid climate! I live in Colorado so we are bone-dry 110% of the year. You wake up with a split/cracked lip one half the year and a bloody nose the other half  Keeping these enclosures moist is hard! I just misted mine in the pics. That's what got me thinking about tank size.
> 
> As for feeding, I've been throwing the crickets in the web, but the avic just tries to hide more :/ The only time I've ever got it to eat was yesterday actually! (He just molted last week so I figured he'd be hungry, but he didn't eat last week). I had to actually open up the top of his web to throw a cricket on top of him, which he finally ate. I've always put them in his web, but he freaks out :/ But maybe I'll try putting the water dish on the floor! That might be good! Thanks!
> 
> ...


Given the amount of details you added into your reply I feel like I answered a loaded question! I HAVE BEEN DOOPED! Lol! 
I love exo enclosures if you can afford it go for it...if I could switch all of my enclosures over I would...


----------



## Angel Minkov (Feb 7, 2015)

Rule N1 - dont mist avics. The humidity from the misting is going to be inconsistent anyway, lasting for a short time, but meanwhile the air will be stuffy. Im no expert avic keeper, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Feb 7, 2015)

Angel I completely disagree, please don't give hobbyists the wrong idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 7, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> Rule N1 - dont mist avics. The humidity from the misting is going to be inconsistent anyway, lasting for a short time, but meanwhile the air will be stuffy. Im no expert avic keeper, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.


With avics its not so much the misting that kills them its constantly humid,stuffy conditions..
Where they come from rain is measured in feet, where they live though is subject to frequent breezes..its a lack of airflow that I think is causing most of the issues we are seeing with this species... Over misting and lack of airflow is the killer...occasional misting to keep humidity up if your in a dry climate is acceptable if there is good ventilation on the enclosure...


----------



## Angel Minkov (Feb 7, 2015)

fuzzyavics72 said:


> Angel I completely disagree, please don't give hobbyists the wrong idea!


I quote myself "I am no expert keeper so take my opinion with a grain of salt". Please, next time take the time to read what Ive written. 

Why mist and stress the T for little-lasting humidity when you can get better results by pouring water directly over the substrate? Of course not make it swampy, just a little for that humidity in question.


----------



## 14pokies (Feb 7, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> I quote myself "I am no expert keeper so take my opinion with a grain of salt". Please, next time take the time to read what Ive written.
> 
> Why mist and stress the T for little-lasting humidity when you can get better results by pouring water directly over the substrate? Of course not make it swampy, just a little for that humidity in question.


I personally think its best just to use a larger water dish instead of wetting the substrate,I see what your getting at though...I think where going to find that how you keep your avics will have a lot to do with your local weather conditions and the conditions in your home...although a lot key principle will be the same..


----------



## Angel Minkov (Feb 7, 2015)

I was going  to suggest a bigger water dish, but I think the OPs space is limited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC (Feb 7, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> Why mist and stress the T for little-lasting humidity when you can get better results by pouring water directly over the substrate? Of course not make it swampy, just a little for that humidity in question.


Misting is for drinking water, not so much humidity. I just mist the web or side walls. Drinking water is more important than humidity. Minnesota is very dry, especially in the winter so in my experience, humidity is nothing to worry about as long as drinking water is provided.

I would not recommend ONLY misting to an inexperienced person because it's more work than having a water bowl. I have raised lots of Avics both ways and water bowls are a lot more forgiving of negligence. 

The Key to successfully raising Avics is sufficient ventilation and drinking water.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Angel Minkov (Feb 7, 2015)

Misting on their web lightly, for drinking, is fine, but people should be careful of overdoing it.


----------



## CEC (Feb 7, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> Misting on their web lightly, for drinking, is fine, but people should be careful of overdoing it.


The funny part is "overdoing it" has more to do with lack of ventilation than the amount of misting.  ...and you can "overdo it" faster by pouring water on to the sub than if you were to mist the sub.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Feb 7, 2015)

I know, i read your whole statement. I just want hobbyists to know you're correct, you don't have a clue about what you're talking about.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Feb 7, 2015)

CEC said:


> The funny part is "overdoing it" has more to do with lack of ventilation than the amount of misting.  ...and you can "overdo it" faster by pouring water on to the sub than if you were to mist the sub.


That wasn't the point  The point was that if you want humidity, it's better to pour a little water and moisten the sub for humidity than mist it for the same reason. (if the dish doesn't provide enough already. that should be noted)


----------



## Sana (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm keeping and A. avic in Colorado as well, so I understand the agony of our dry weather.  My avic shares some traits with yours.  She is always in her web when I check on her, so if she's coming out it's late at night while I'm asleep.  My solution to the extremely dry climate here has been a water bowl and a little damp sphagnum moss on the substrate.  I let the mosss completely dry over the course of a week, then switch it out for a damp chunk again.  I am really careful not to overdo it though.  If there is any condensation at all on the sides of the enclosure, I remove the moss for a couple days and try again with a smaller amount.  My avic has shown herself to be much more temperature sensitive than the average, trying to bury herself in the sub if the temperature is below 72 F.  She also refuses food regularly.  She won't eat for two weeks after a molt, never has, and she fasts like a rosea.  As long as she's not super skinny or shriveled looking, I let her refuse food for as long as she wants and don't get too worried about it anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 7, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> I quote myself "I am no expert keeper so take my opinion with a grain of salt". Please, next time take the time to read what Ive written.
> 
> Why mist and stress the T for little-lasting humidity when you can get better results by pouring water directly over the substrate? Of course not make it swampy, just a little for that humidity in question.


You may be confusing misting for humidity with misting for drinking.  Two very different things.  The only misting I do with Avics is for slings: very lightly once a week on their silk, for drinking only.  They get frequent rains in the wild so an occasional light misting isn't gong to upset them.  You don't want moist substrate or condensation in an Avic cage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Minkov (Feb 8, 2015)

When I said "dont mist a lot" I was referring to humidity. I know people mist slightly, on their silk, for drinking, but as far as I know, gaining humidity from misting is a bad idea.


----------

